# The Band: il nuovo talent di Carlo Conti su Rai 1



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2022)

Da *venerdì 22 aprile*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*, andrà in onda "*The Band*", per cinque puntate, con la conduzione di *Carlo Conti* da Montecatini Terme. Si tratta di un nuovo talent, con protagonisti dei gruppi musicali emergenti provenienti da tutta Italia, che si sfideranno cantando i grandi successi successi musicali del passato. Nella puntata finale, le band potranno far sentire un loro brano inedito.

Come specificato da Carlo Conti, il vincitore di The Band non guadagnerà nulla, nemmeno soldi o un contratto discografico.

Nel programma, ci saranno 8 tutor i quali dovranno scegliersi ciascuno la propria band. Gli otto tutor sono: *Giusy Ferreri, Irene Grandi, Dolcenera, Marco Masini, Federico Zampaglione, Francesco Sarcina, Enrico Nigiotti e Rocco Tanica*.

La giuria è composta da *Asia Argento, Carlo Verdone *e* Gianna Nannini*.


----------



## chicagousait (20 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da *venerdì 22 aprile*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*, andrà in onda "*The Band*", per cinque puntate, con la conduzione di *Carlo Conti* da Montecatini Terme. Si tratta di un nuovo talent, con protagonisti dei gruppi musicali emergenti provenienti da tutta Italia, che si sfideranno cantando i grandi successi successi musicali del passato. Nella puntata finale, le band potranno far sentire un loro brano inedito.
> 
> Come specificato da Carlo Conti, il vincitore di The Band non guadagnerà nulla, nemmeno soldi o un contratto discografico.
> 
> ...


Sarà una boiata pazzesca


----------



## CS10 (20 Aprile 2022)

mamma mia...perché perdono tempo con queste cose??


----------



## Raryof (20 Aprile 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> mamma mia...perché perdono tempo con queste cose??


Cercano come ogni anno di provare a fare roba giovane buttando dentro sempre le stesse cose e cambiando il nome, ovviamente Conti mica può stare senza fare roba.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da *venerdì 22 aprile*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*, andrà in onda "*The Band*", per cinque puntate, con la conduzione di *Carlo Conti* da Montecatini Terme. Si tratta di un nuovo talent, con protagonisti dei gruppi musicali emergenti provenienti da tutta Italia, che si sfideranno cantando i grandi successi successi musicali del passato. Nella puntata finale, le band potranno far sentire un loro brano inedito.
> 
> Come specificato da Carlo Conti, il vincitore di The Band non guadagnerà nulla, nemmeno soldi o un contratto discografico.
> 
> ...


La cosa favolosa è che tutto sto casino e poi il vincitore cosa vince? Nulla  Più che una roba per emergenti mi sembra più un modo per far tornare in pista cantanti ormai dimenticati


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da *venerdì 22 aprile*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*, andrà in onda "*The Band*", per cinque puntate, con la conduzione di *Carlo Conti* da Montecatini Terme. Si tratta di un nuovo talent, con protagonisti dei gruppi musicali emergenti provenienti da tutta Italia, che si sfideranno cantando i grandi successi successi musicali del passato. Nella puntata finale, le band potranno far sentire un loro brano inedito.
> 
> Come specificato da Carlo Conti, il vincitore di The Band non guadagnerà nulla, nemmeno soldi o un contratto discografico.
> 
> ...


I talent di mamma Rai sembrano le console tarocche che ti regalavano i nonni.. Assomigliano a quelle originali ma poi quando le apri scopri subito che fanno pena..
Questa è la solita schifezza riciclata con i 4 ex cantanti disoccupati ospiti fissi a domenica in che si prestano a sta roba da baroni..

Unico motivo di interesse dolcenera che è sempre una bella maialina


----------



## CS10 (20 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I talent di mamma Rai sembrano le console tarocche che ti regalavano i nonni.. Assomigliano a quelle originali ma poi quando le apri scopri subito che fanno pena..
> Questa è la solita schifezza riciclata con i 4 ex cantanti disoccupati ospiti fissi a domenica in che si prestano a sta roba da baroni..
> 
> *Unico motivo di interesse dolcenera che è sempre una bella maialina*


Tanta roba


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da *venerdì 22 aprile*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*, andrà in onda "*The Band*", per cinque puntate, con la conduzione di *Carlo Conti* da Montecatini Terme. Si tratta di un nuovo talent, con protagonisti dei gruppi musicali emergenti provenienti da tutta Italia, che si sfideranno cantando i grandi successi successi musicali del passato. Nella puntata finale, le band potranno far sentire un loro brano inedito.
> 
> Come specificato da Carlo Conti, il vincitore di The Band non guadagnerà nulla, nemmeno soldi o un contratto discografico.
> 
> ...


Programma che servirà (come sempre) a rievocare il passato, tempo in cui vive stabilmente Raiuno (e la rai in generale).

Praticamente la RAI è Zanarkand. Una costante rievocazione del passato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Programma che servirà (come sempre) a rievocare il passato, tempo in cui vive stabilmente Raiuno (e la rai in generale).
> 
> Praticamente la RAI è Zanarkand. Una costante rievocazione del passato.


Almeno la giuria non è di vecchie ciabatte, anche se la tossicomane argento non so cosa sappia di musica..
Mi aspettavo una giuria tipo Loretta goggi, margioglio e Ornella Vanoni


----------



## chicagousait (20 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Almeno la giuria non è di vecchie ciabatte, anche se la *tossicomane argento* non so cosa sappia di musica..
> Mi aspettavo una giuria tipo Loretta goggi, margioglio e Ornella Vanoni



Ha imparato qualcosa di musica per osmosi. Avendo trascorso parecchi anni con Morgan


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Almeno la giuria non è di vecchie ciabatte, anche se la tossicomane argento non so cosa sappia di musica..
> Mi aspettavo una giuria tipo Loretta goggi, margioglio e Ornella Vanoni


A X-Factor qualche anno fa, complice la presenza di gente come Fedez che ne sa anche di meno, non si comportò neanche malaccio al confronto. Il problema è che fu messa lì per la robaccia Me Too e cahate varie.


----------



## ilPresidente (22 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Almeno la giuria non è di vecchie ciabatte, anche se la tossicomane argento non so cosa sappia di musica..
> Mi aspettavo una giuria tipo Loretta goggi, margioglio e Ornella Vanoni


Hai controllato l’età di Verdone e Nannini? 
come ha contributo alla musica la Nannini negli ultimi 10 anni?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi vi leggo sempre con piacere senza mai intervenire quando leggo di questi programmi.

due considerazioni: in Rai non sono fessi, fanno i programmi per il loro pubblico. Sanno benissimo chi guarda i loro canali e sviluppano contenuti in linea.

le trasmissioni sono figlie degli autori, c’è una differenza abissale tra avere autori di 30/40 anni ( come Sky-Netflix-Amazon ecc ecc ) e gente che è li dagli anni 80.

Massimo rispetto per chi ha scritto la storia della Tv italiana, ma il mondo cambia, la gente non guarda neanche più la Tv ma Twitch, vuoi riportare i giovani a guardarti ? Cambia autori e format, una persona di 60anni non avrà mai un linguaggio comunicativo per uno di 20 ( e non necessariamente significa che sia migliore)


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi leggo sempre con piacere senza mai intervenire quando leggo di questi programmi.
> 
> due considerazioni: in Rai non sono fessi, fanno i programmi per il loro pubblico. Sanno benissimo chi guarda i loro canali e sviluppano contenuti in linea.
> 
> ...


Con Cattelan ci hanno provato e ne è uscito un programma che era una roba per tredicenni ad esser buoni. Piacciano o meno ma Carlo Conti ed Amadeus, assieme a Bonolis e Gerry Scotti nell'altra sponda (Mediaset), sono gli ultimi conduttori rimasti ad avere un linguaggio familiare. Tale e Quale Show, per fare un esempio, è commentatissimo dai giovanissimi sui social.

Alla fine questo servirebbe in un'ammiraglia generalista, un conduttore per famiglie, mentre tra i giovani, eccetto Lundini che sta facendo roba veramente innovativa sul secondo canale, non arrivano talenti al livello della gente sopracitata. 

Comunque si parla di band giovani eh, con questa scusante cercheranno di prendere quel pubblico, che alla fine in Rai sta arrivando pian piano grazie agli ultimi Sanremo ed alla scarsità di offerta delle reti Mediaset.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Manca un'ora, non vedo l'ora  .


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2022)

Collegati?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Solito talent, se non fosse per il fatto che per la prima volta su Rai UNO si vedono un po' di giovani band rock. E, incredibilmente, ci sono tutti concorrenti normali e non caricature tipo X Factor. Per questo motivo, lo preferisco nettamente allo schifo proposto da Sky. Nota positiva, la giuria inaspettatamente pungente. Verdone il più convincente dei tre, ma pure la Nannini non male.

A livello di regolamento però potevano impegnarsi, è veramente una roba poraccia.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Ah quando si sono presentate la prima band, le Cherry Bombs, con la batterista che si è tolta i tacchi, ho avuto una leggera eruzione (la u ha lo scopo di censura  ) . Eh si, scusate i miei gusti.


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah quando si sono presentate la prima band, le Cherry Bombs, con la batterista che si è tolta i tacchi, ho avuto una leggera eruzione (la u ha lo scopo di censura  ) . Eh si, scusate i miei gusti.


Anche la batterista delle Living Dolls tanta roba.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

La copia trash di Bono Vox ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Tremendo il finto Bono, mamma mia...Spero che Conti abbia trollato dicendo a Tanica che è una delle scelte più difficili.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Tanica  .


----------



## Raryof (22 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con Cattelan ci hanno provato e ne è uscito un programma che era una roba per tredicenni ad esser buoni. Piacciano o meno ma Carlo Conti ed Amadeus, assieme a Bonolis e Gerry Scotti nell'altra sponda (Mediaset), sono gli ultimi conduttori rimasti ad avere un linguaggio familiare. Tale e Quale Show, per fare un esempio, è commentatissimo dai giovanissimi sui social.
> 
> Alla fine questo servirebbe in un'ammiraglia generalista, un conduttore per famiglie, mentre tra i giovani, eccetto Lundini che sta facendo roba veramente innovativa sul secondo canale, non arrivano talenti al livello della gente sopracitata.
> 
> Comunque si parla di band giovani eh, con questa scusante cercheranno di prendere quel pubblico, che alla fine in Rai sta arrivando pian piano grazie agli ultimi Sanremo ed alla scarsità di offerta delle reti Mediaset.


Bonolis è una roba assurda comunque, io ho rivisto qualcosa di Tira e molla di recente e negli anni 90 aveva già una carica "giovane" e frizzante da far paura, stendeva il pubblico, aveva un'energia paurosa, anche adesso a 60 anni si difende alla grande segno che il mestiere lo ha imparato davvero passando da generazione a generazione, passando da una tv per giovani ad una tv per tutti utilizzando i giovani e i vecchi alla stessa maniera (senza pubblico perde tanto e per esempio non è adatto a programmi come Scherzi a parte).
Anche Scotti è un signor conduttore, molto garbato, ma sia lui che Paolo hanno già superato i 60 e dietro non c'è nulla, in rai quelli che hai citato tu si sono costruiti il proprio pubblico e hanno fatto qualche tentativo per cercare di arrivare ai più giovani ma pure loro sono già abbastanza in là e usurati, a questa età per m'è c'è solo il preserale dove sei nel tuo salotto di casa e non sbagli mai, ma dietro di loro c'è poca roba mi sa infatti all'eurovision ci vanno degli improvvisati che neanche a Sanremo nell'89.
Curioso di vedere quanto dureranno questi e come farà la rai a ristrutturarsi in un futuro che sarà sempre più lontano dalla classica tv con i grandi programmi che sono sempre quelli, che poi loro con Sanremo dovrebbero essere avanti anni luce rispetto a tanti e invece difficilmente si staccheranno dalle vecchiette o dalle fiction, rimanderanno ancora finché potranno e finché non arriveranno altri salvatori trovati per caso.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

A Nigiotti gli hanno dato una patata bollente. Molto bravi tutti e due, ma io avrei mandato avanti quelli col nome impronunciabile solo per il riarrangiamento della Notte Vola  .


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bonolis è una roba assurda comunque, io ho rivisto qualcosa di Tira e molla di recente e negli anni 90 aveva già una carica "giovane" e frizzante da far paura, stendeva il pubblico, aveva un'energia paurosa, anche adesso a 60 anni si difende alla grande segno che il mestiere lo ha imparato davvero passando da generazione a generazione, passando da una tv per giovani ad una tv per tutti utilizzando i giovani e i vecchi alla stessa maniera (senza pubblico perde tanto e per esempio non è adatto a programmi come Scherzi a parte).
> Anche Scotti è un signor conduttore, molto garbato, ma sia lui che Paolo hanno già superato i 60 e dietro non c'è nulla, in rai quelli che hai citato tu si sono costruiti il proprio pubblico e hanno fatto qualche tentativo per cercare di arrivare ai più giovani ma pure loro sono già abbastanza in là e usurati, a questa età per m'è c'è solo il preserale dove sei nel tuo salotto di casa e non sbagli mai, ma dietro di loro c'è poca roba mi sa infatti all'eurovision ci vanno degli improvvisati che neanche a Sanremo nell'89.
> Curioso di vedere quanto dureranno questi e come farà la rai a ristrutturarsi in un futuro che sarà sempre più lontano dalla classica tv con i grandi programmi che sono sempre quelli, che poi loro con Sanremo dovrebbero essere avanti anni luce rispetto a tanti e invece difficilmente si staccheranno dalle vecchiette o dalle fiction, rimanderanno ancora finché potranno e finché non arriveranno altri salvatori trovati per caso.


Penso che in Rai dopo Amadeus, Conti e Carlucci, punteranno su Greco, Liorni e Balivo e forse Gabriele Corsi. Nomi però molto più deboli. Mediaset la vedo proprio messa male. Dopo il trio Bonolis, Scotti e De Filippi non hanno praticamente nulla. Ora stanno riesumando Papi con un programma che dire osceno è un complimento.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Classifica prima puntata:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Classifica prima puntata:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Pareri sulla prima puntata? Qualche band brava, qualche altra meno. Il problema è il meccanismo, davvero poco avvincente.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pareri sulla prima puntata? Qualche band brava, qualche altra meno. Il problema è il meccanismo, davvero poco avvincente.


Oggi hanno fatto solo delle selezioni.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

*Debutto flop, ma vincente contro L'Isola dei Famosi: solo 3.076.000 spettatori pari al 16.2% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

Quando si esibiscono le Cherry Bombs, vorrei essere il pavimento nelle postazioni dove c'è la batterista  .


----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2022)

*Crollo pazzesco di ascolti: seconda puntata a 2.481.000 spettatori e share del 13.15%. Il programma è stato addirittura battuto dall'Isola dei Famosi su Canale 5 (2.463.000 spettatori pari al 17.06% di share).*


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2022)

L'altra sera ci sono capitato per sbaglio prima di uscire. C'era quell'oca della Ferreri che diceva ad uno di quei gruppetti "Voi ricordate gli ZZ Top".

Gli ZZ Top per Dio. Questa roba celestiale qui. Mi sono limitato a spegnere, ma volevo lanciare la tv dalla finestra


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2022)

Tra pochissimo in onda la terza puntata. Forza rockettari, tutti sintonizzati su Rai 1 a cantare rocknroll e pogare!


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

Stasera quarta e penultima puntata.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

*Asia Argento accusa di sessismo "Acqua e Sapone" degli Stadio rifatta dal gruppo N'Ice Cream: "Un testo del genere oggi sarebbe sessista, ma ci sta ogni tanto rivisitare questo machismo".*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Asia Argento accusa di sessismo "Acqua e Sapone" degli Stadio rifatta dal gruppo N'Ice Cream: "Un testo del genere oggi sarebbe sessista, ma ci sta ogni tanto rivisitare questo machismo".*


*machismo dei vecchi tempi**


----------



## fabri47 (20 Maggio 2022)

In onda la finale!


----------

